# Canon EOS 5D Mark II - Should I take the offer?



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2011)

Hello everybody

I'd like your advice about buying this kit. I'll just copy/paste the content because I'm not sure if it's ok to put the link from Amazon (sold by Canon).
Anyway, here it goes:



> This Kit Includes:
> 
> 1- Canon EOS 5D Mark II 21.1 Megapixel Full-Frame Sensor Digital Camera (Includes manufacturer's supplied accessories)
> 1- Tamron AF 28-80mm f/3.5-5.6 Aspherical AF Zoom Lens
> ...



Unfortunately, there isn't much data about those "Wide Angle" and "Telephoto" lenses... So that's weird I guess.

I was with the idea of buying the 7D or maybe 60D, but this seems to be a good offer. Although, I'm not from the states, so maybe you're used to see better deals. (which will be more than welcomed! :thumbup

Should I take it or it isn't as good as I think?

Thank you all in advance!

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## D-B-J (Sep 20, 2011)

Wait how much is it?


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh my... It's $2669.95.
I'm editing the original post to add it.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Sep 20, 2011)

Is this new? Used? Refurbished? Price seems low for all this to be new equipment, not to mention that the 'Flash' is not described at all.


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 20, 2011)

My instinct is to say NO.

That's obviously a great camera, but the lens isn't great.  The 'wide angle' and 'telephoto' are basically filters that screw to the front of the lens.  Probably very cheap/crappy ones.  

Basically, they are packaging a professional camera with a bunch of crappy accessories.  If that's the camera that you want, I'd suggest buying just the camera itself.


----------



## LizardKing (Sep 20, 2011)

Thank you for your responses. It is new, actually.
I was surprised with price, too... And found it suspicious that they didn't include any description for the lenses and flash.

I'll keep looking.

Regards,
*LizardKing*


----------



## j-digg (Sep 22, 2011)

Id say pass on all the junk, wait a few days and apparently there will be a rebate:

Big 5D Mark II Price Drops in Canada & USA « Canon Rumors


----------

